# BTW are mini's invited



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a couple of pals that own mini's. I mean I know there made by and sold by BMW but are they really our brothers or simply distant step cousins? :dunno:


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

HEY I consider Mini coopers BMW's lol i would love it if you guys came. Mini's kick some real ass.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Bimmerfest has a Mini forum, so I would say yes.


----------



## mweingand (Mar 20, 2002)

*Minis Should be there.*

We look forward to seeing Minis at the show.


----------

